# Oneway 2436



## welcon (Dec 3, 2012)

Well this year Santa came early and delivered my new lathe. Was a little heavy to muscle around and get it off the pallet but thanks to the wheel kit and a little blocking I managed. It arrived around one week after they shipped it from Stratford Ontario to Prince George BC with no damage. Will be pretty happy to give it a try.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Congrats, that looks like a nice piece of equipment!


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Steve, congratulations! I'm not sure which is bigger, your smile or the lathe. haha


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Congratulations Steve, one of the best lathes around!

Good luck with it!


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Congrats, very nice lathe!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

NICE! Color me jealous !


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

GREEN MAN says GRATZ …... A very nice professional Lathe. : )


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

I can feel those Canadian trees quivering in terror from here.


----------



## Leovanderloo (Apr 28, 2016)

Hé Steve congratulations on Thé Besrt lathe ever, imitated, but never equated )

Happy turning !!


----------



## loiblb (Jul 6, 2015)

We will need a review.
I may never own one but I can dream about finding one under the tree.


----------



## MikeTurner (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice lathe! Steve!! You must have been really good this yr! Enjoy it!!!


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

WOW! You, my friend are living my dream. Congrats!


----------

